# E series 18350 build request



## ipreferpie (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi forum members,

I'm looking to see if anyone can build something I've been looking for for a while. Basically, I'm looking for a small and light pocket carry that's highly modular. Here are my specs:

1) Titanium head that can accept P60 dropins, and that can directly screw into an E series body (I know I can use and E-C adapter but looking for something smaller)
2) Small diameter titanium E-series body that can accept 18350 cells
3) Titanium 18350 body extension, that can be added so it can accept 2x18350 or 1x18650 cells
4) Titanium E-series tail that can accept Matthaus's upcoming Z52 or Z57 Smart Switch
5) Pocket clip, hole for lanyard loop, and trits

Thanks in advance guys!

Cheers,
J


----------



## archimedes (Jun 14, 2014)

These Moddoo parts will get you most of the way to what you describe ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/337060


----------



## ipreferpie (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks, Archimedes. Sent Tom an email, but no reply yet. Maybe it's the weekend. I noticed it was posted a while back (Apr 2012) are the still available from Moddoo or is it now only through the 2nd hand market? I'm also chatting with TNC for a fully custom one so that it might be able to achieve all the elements. The hard part is the E body extension, and thin walls for a 18350 E body. Will update once I find out anything.


----------

